# Betta adoptions?



## Ethan (Dec 3, 2010)

I wanted to make an adoption of my own but first I wanted to save some bettas too.Do you guys know of any websites that have betta adoptions and ship to Fl. I also wanted to know are there any websites that have some currently avaible. My plan was to adopt some bettas and then keep some and send some others to a permanent home kinda like me being like a transhipper but for unwanted bettas.  Oh, and if anyone has a dalmation veiltail girls please let me know.;-)
That'd be a dream match to my male dalmation


----------



## Luimeril (Dec 29, 2010)

go to facebook and search "better betta rescue". they're up in TN, but are hesitant to ship unless it's express, though.

i think many on here are searching for the rare and elusive Dalmatian female! xD so, get in line, and join the club!


----------



## Ethan (Dec 3, 2010)

lol ya I have a dalmation male I'll post pics if your interested. I might try at the betta rescue but sadly I don't have the money to go express that's like $30 in itself I don't know how many of those rounds I could make lol


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

Most people that adopt out bettas are not going to adopt out a fish to you just to have you turn around and send it to someone else. The whole point in finding an adoptive home is to find a "forever home" for the fish.


----------



## luluo (Apr 6, 2011)

Ethan it sounds like you want to do Betta rescue, and act as a foster home. If that's the case, you may want to post an ad in your local Craigslist pet section that you will take in unwanted Bettas for the purpose of rehoming. 

Adopting from a rescue for the purpose of rehoming probably isn't the way to go. Those fish are already being taken care of. You want the fish who are not being taken care of.


----------



## turtle10 (Dec 30, 2010)

1fish2fish said:


> Most people that adopt out bettas are not going to adopt out a fish to you just to have you turn around and send it to someone else. The whole point in finding an adoptive home is to find a "forever home" for the fish.


+1


----------



## Ethan (Dec 3, 2010)

luluo said:


> Ethan it sounds like you want to do Betta rescue, and act as a foster home. If that's the case, you may want to post an ad in your local Craigslist pet section that you will take in unwanted Bettas for the purpose of rehoming.
> 
> Adopting from a rescue for the purpose of rehoming probably isn't the way to go. Those fish are already being taken care of. You want the fish who are not being taken care of.


Yes, I didn't have the right wording this was what I meant I will try craigslist thank you for the idea :-D


----------

